# posting time



## fernandel (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi!

I am confused with the time where user posted in the Forum.
Yesterday I posted some links in "OffTopic - Music" and today i see that I did today at Yesterday at 12:58 AM
Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 7, 2018)

Your profile's timezone is set to UTC, which is obviously not where you are. Change it to your local timezone. It affects all relative time settings on the forums.


----------

